# (SLO) Izola by me



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Izola* is an old town in southwestern Slovenia on the Adriatic coast of the Istrian peninsula. It is the seat of the Municipality of Izola. Its name originates from Italian _Isola_, which means 'island'.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

An interesting and old looking town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Izola


----------

